# Random Reboots with CM7 Alpha 3 and 3.5



## Bernardo7 (Dec 9, 2011)

I notice that after installing CM7A3, the TP randomly reboots every day or 2, regardless of whether I'm booted up in WebOS or CM7. Upgrading to A3.5 made no difference. Not a major problem, more of an annoyance, but this morning I did finally witness the reboot. Unless I was running WebOS, I can't really tell that it rebooted. (If I was running WebOS, it boots back to the CM7 default.) Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Droidzombie (Dec 21, 2011)

I see the same issue too. Periodicity I will come back to my desk and see that the system has rebooted on its own, or pull it out of my bag and see its shut off ( I don't think the power button is being hit in my bad either). Doesn't happen all the time and doesn't seem like a crash because its never happened in the middle of using the touchpad. I think its more of something that happens when it goes idle. for me happens about once every other day. 
Never had it happen with WebOs.... but then again I never use webos anymore. hahaha


----------



## Bernardo7 (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah, sounds like what is happening. Always when it is idle. The WebOS part is what i find more disturbing, because, well, CM7 is an Alpha release. Kind of indicates that the problem might be with moboot. thanks for the reply. I was beginning to wonder if i was the only one...


----------



## comp160 (Sep 20, 2011)

Using CM7 Alpha 3.5 I get random reboots also. At least once per day I find that the TP has rebooted on its own. This morning I was doing something and I saw that it just rebooted itself.


----------



## Abused Rib (Oct 17, 2011)

I've been getting random reboots in both webOS and CM7 as well. I never saw the issue on Alpha 2, but I'm seeing it everyday on Alpha 3.5 (I wasn't on Alpha 3 too much so I can't speak on that).


----------



## Crosshex12 (Jan 7, 2012)

No problems with mine and I'm on 3.5, strange.
Sent from my GT-I9100 using RootzWiki


----------



## stlouisbluesfan1 (Dec 12, 2011)

I know mine reboots I just doing know how often...I'm rocking 3.


----------



## Raccroc (Jul 1, 2011)

I've had this issue occur on a couple occasions and running the fix_permissions script has seemed to resolve it each time.

note: be aware that the fix_permissions option doesn't appear to (always?/ever?) work. You can run it from Term though, just remember to 'su' first.


----------

